# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  I am a buteral believer

## Ironweb

Yeap I am doing some clen for the first time and I am a believer. About two months ago I started a 2 on 2 off run (120 mcg split up 3 times). I will finish next week. I started at 235 and I am down to 215 with more muscle. Not only have I lost some fat but wow I did gain a little extra muscle. 

Now the beauty of the whole thing is that I started my cycle this week. I am starting in an anabolic state and frontloading first 4 weeks @ 750 mg. Then 500 mg for the next two months. 

I am also excited about the fact that I am using human grade test this time. I have done 2 cycles prior to this and use vet test and was not too happy with the results. I did not feel the power of test. This is a good quality test and I am looking forward to feeling the power of test.

Peace

----------


## Lynn

it will be interesting to see if you actually feel and difference on the human test vs the vet test. Let us know...

----------


## Ironweb

No problem

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

did you gain much with the Vet grade? What did you bench before your first Vet cycle and then after?

----------


## mark956101957

Good job with the weight loss! Clen is pretty amazing.

----------


## HULKBOY

man nothin like 3 year old threads

----------

